# Temperaturdifferenz in der Einheit Kelvin? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Temperaturdifferenz in der Einheit Kelvin? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Temperaturdifferenz in der Einheit Kelvin? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Juni 2016)

So kenne ich es auch.

Temperaturwerte in °C
Temperaturdifferenzen in Kelvin.

Wobei 1 °C=1 Kelvin entspricht.
Der einzige Unterschied ist nur, dass Kelvin beim Absoluten Nullpunkt anfängt(=-273°C). Es gibt also keine negativen Kelvinwerte.


----------



## H2O2 (11. Juni 2016)

Kelvin und Celsius  unterscheiden sich nur in der Wahl des Nullpunkts (absoluter Nullpunkt vs. Gefrierpunkt von Wasser) im Alltag benutzt man eher Celsius in den Naturwissenschaften wird hingegen nur mit Kelvin gerechnet.


----------



## darthbomber (11. Juni 2016)

Die Diskussion kam neuerlich auch auf CB mal auf, aber es ist halt allgemein Usus Temperaturdifferenzen in Kelvin anzugeben.


----------



## The-GeForce (11. Juni 2016)

Und dafür hat es wirklich einen Leserbrief gebraucht?

Lexika scheinen endgültig ausgestorben zu sein. Und selbst das eingespielte Team aus Google und Wikipedia hätte binnen weniger Sekunden zum Ziel geführt. Da scheint jemand die PCGH-Redaktion extrem lieb zu haben.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten stimmt es 1 Grad Celsius entspricht 1 Kelvin Temperaturunterschied

Wozu überhaupt Kelvin ? Gute Frage wir haben uns an °C gewöhnt und finde die Kelvin angaben auch unsinnig .

@editiert "entspricht & Temperaturunterschied"


----------



## Cosmas (11. Juni 2016)

besser Kelvin und Celsius, als alles in diesen irrsinnigen Fahrenheit umrechnen zu müssen... die Amis sollten sich endlich mal nen vernünftiges system zulegen...ich würd ja das metrische empfehlen.


----------



## Av4l (11. Juni 2016)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsinnig? Die °C Skala mit 0 beim Gefrierpunkt des Wassers ist in den Naturwissenschaften eher die sinnlose.
Beispielsweise werden in der Werkstofftechnik Temperaturen in Abhängigkeit von der Schmelztemperatur angegeben. Sowas ist mit der °C Skala einfach nicht möglich, weil der Nullpunkt bei -273,15°C liegt.

Im Alltag ist es aber einfacher mit Zahlen von 0-30 umzugehen als mit irgendwas im Bereich von 270-300...

Und 1°C=1K ist eig auch falsch, denn 1°C = 274.15K
Man kann sagen 1°C entspricht 1K, aber nur im Bezug auf Temperaturdifferenzen


----------



## Breyten (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn man Kelvin als Temperatur her nimmt, also 273,15 + Temperatur in °C, würde in der Temperaturdifferenz  der Kelvin-Betrag wegkürzen und der Wert in Kelvin würde den Celsius entsprechen. Also da wäre es völlig egal, welche der beiden Einheit man hernimmt. Spätestens bei irgendwelchen Berechnungen, wo die Temperatur eine Rolle spielt, sollte man Kelvin benutzen, ansonsten fällt man auf die Nase.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2016)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt Kelvin ?



Weil der hier gewählte Nullpunkt physikalisch sinnvoll ist. "Wärme" bedeutet "Bewegung kleinster Teilchen", je wärmer ein Körper ist, desto stärker "zittern" seine Atome sozusagen. 0 Kelvin ist die temperatur, bei der aie Atome des Körpers stillstehen - kälter gehts nicht weil langsamer als still stehen geht nicht.

Sämtliche physikalischen Gesetze dahingehend basieren auf diesem Prinzip und alle entsprechenden Formeln (als Beispiel die ideale Gasgleichung) funktionieren nur mit Kelvin.

Die "Celsius"-Skala ist technisch gesehen völliger Unsinn, nur war zur Zeit ihrer Entwicklung erstens die Molekularbewegung und deren Zusammenhang zur Temperatur eines Stoffes unbekannt und zweitens die Definition einfach halbwegs genau mit damaligen Mitteln herzustellen (da man nichts braucht außer Eiswasser und kochendes Wasser). Diese Skala wird nur im "Massenbereich" genutzt weil sich die Leute nunmal dran gewöhnt haben und kaum jemand was anderes kennt (kaum jemand würde einen Wetterbericht sehen wollen in dem 300K vorhergesagt werden für morgen) - sobald es um technische Anwendungen geht und zwingend bei (absoluten) Berechnungen wird weltweit immer Kelvin als Standardeinheit für Temperatur (SI) verwendet.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Juni 2016)

Leider sind wir hier in der Breite weder in der Werkstofftechnik tätig und auch Molekularberechnung ist nicht sonderlich vonnöten . Entweder alles in °C statt gemischt mit Kelvin ist für die breite und nicht studierte Masse sicher leichter verständlich .



Av4l schrieb:


> Und 1°C=1K ist eig auch falsch, denn 1°C = 274.15K
> Man kann sagen 1°C entspricht 1K, aber nur im Bezug auf Temperaturdifferenzen



Da hast du natürlicht vollkommen Recht und war schlecht formuliert von mir .


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2016)

Das Problem wenn du alles in Celsius angibst ist, dass (je nach Größe der Zahl) ständig Nachfragen kommen ob eine Absoluttemperatur (CPU hat 30°C) gemeint ist oder eine Differenz (30°C wärmer unter Last) da man das dann nur aus dem (Kon-)Text erkennen kann. Deswegen hat es sich in allen technischen Bereichen - und damit auch bei Hardware - eingebürgert Temperaturdifferenzen in Kelvin anzugeben. Einen Tod musste also auf jeden Fall sterben.^^

Wir richten uns da nach dem, was in der technischen Welt halt genutzt wird (weil es einfach eindeutiger/exakter ist) und dem Leser eines entsprechenden Fachmagazins wird unterstellt dass er die Einheit Kelvin kennt (falls nicht erklärt Stephan es ja auch ) bzw. wir nicht wie andere (Mainstream...)-Zeitschriften auf jeder 3. Seite in jeder und jeder Ausgabe wieder nen Infokasten Drucken was Kelvin, ein Kibibyte, RAM, ROM und so weiter ist.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn es um Temeraturunterschiede geht in verbindung mit Kühler A kühlt 10° C besser als Kühler B weiß jeder Leser eurer Fachzeitschrift das man vom selben Grundwert ausgeht . Wie ihr dabei auch jedesmal dazu schreibt Umgebungstemperatur bereinigt .


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Entweder alles in °C statt gemischt mit Kelvin ist für die breite und nicht studierte Masse sicher leichter verständlich .


Da muss man nix studiert haben, das hatten wir bei uns in Physik der 8/9. Klasse.
Temperaturdifferenzen werden in Kelvin angegeben, wobei eigentlich auch das "Grad" weggelassen wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> wobei eigentlich auch das "Grad" weggelassen wird.



Nicht nur eigentlich, die Einheit Kelvin ist... Kelvin. Nicht Grad Kelvin, "Grad" gibts da keins.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die "Celsius"-Skala ist technisch gesehen völliger Unsinn, nur war zur Zeit ihrer Entwicklung erstens die Molekularbewegung und deren Zusammenhang zur Temperatur eines Stoffes unbekannt und zweitens die Definition einfach halbwegs genau mit damaligen Mitteln herzustellen (da man nichts braucht außer Eiswasser und kochendes Wasser). Diese Skala wird nur im "Massenbereich" genutzt weil sich die Leute nunmal dran gewöhnt haben und kaum jemand was anderes kennt (kaum jemand würde einen Wetterbericht sehen wollen in dem 300K vorhergesagt werden für morgen) - sobald es um technische Anwendungen geht und zwingend bei (absoluten) Berechnungen wird weltweit immer Kelvin als Standardeinheit für Temperatur (SI) verwendet.



Es gäbe auch noch Rankine... 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem wenn du alles in Celsius angibst ist, dass (je nach Größe der Zahl) ständig Nachfragen kommen ob eine Absoluttemperatur (CPU hat 30°C) gemeint ist oder eine Differenz (30°C wärmer unter Last) da man das dann nur aus dem (Kon-)Text erkennen kann. Deswegen hat es sich in allen technischen Bereichen - und damit auch bei Hardware - eingebürgert Temperaturdifferenzen in Kelvin anzugeben. Einen Tod musste also auf jeden Fall sterben.^^
> 
> Wir richten uns da nach dem, was in der technischen Welt halt genutzt wird (weil es einfach eindeutiger/exakter ist) und dem Leser eines entsprechenden Fachmagazins wird unterstellt dass er die Einheit Kelvin kennt (falls nicht erklärt Stephan es ja auch ) bzw. wir nicht wie andere (Mainstream...)-Zeitschriften auf jeder 3. Seite in jeder und jeder Ausgabe wieder nen Infokasten Drucken was Kelvin, ein Kibibyte, RAM, ROM und so weiter ist.



Eine kleine Erklärung zu Kelvin haben wir bei Wasserkühlungstests, die alle Ergebnisse in Kelvin angeben, ebenfalls. Nur beim Geschichtsartikel in der aktuellen Ausgabe habe ich aus Platzgründen darauf verzichtet, da sich dieser Artikel ohnehin an Wasserkühlungsinteressierte richtet und die Messwerte nur unterstützende Bedeutung für die Aussage haben.


----------

